# i need to burn a .dmg file in os 9



## vic (Dec 1, 2001)

i need to burn a .dmg file in os 9... or transform it to something that i can burn (note: this is all hapening in os 9)


----------



## max.h (Dec 3, 2001)

simple.

get Roxio Toaster Titanium 5.01.
go to the 'other' tab.
select  'disc image',
select your .dmg
burn.

it is that simple, and completely in 0S 9.


----------



## rubberchicken (Dec 8, 2001)

you can also use disc copy 6.4 to do the same thing.


----------



## vic (Dec 8, 2001)

thnaks for telling me, i got around using toast titanium...


----------

